# This guy has one of the best bodies I have seen



## Davidkratos92 (Jul 15, 2016)

http://gbcworldnews.com/index.php/2016/10/21/watch-ulisses-williams-jr-train-his-arms-like-a-beast/

more pics of him. My goal physique (probably will never happen)


----------



## Najfee Leather (Aug 7, 2016)

This really amazing , its look like metal body made by die work. this gay really work hard.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I want to lick his abs.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Najfee Leather said:


> This really amazing , its look like metal body made by die work. *this gay* really work hard.


lol please tell me that is a typo!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Thread of the decade


----------



## Najfee Leather (Aug 7, 2016)

LizaG said:


> lol please tell me that is a typo!


yes LizaG this is really hard to get this kind of body , i dont know how many years he spend for this. 
but if i got below shirt , then could be like him in mints , these are funny picture we were made to advertise our MMA gears company.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Tbh I think he hit the nail on the head without the typo :laugh:

Anyways that guy looks absolutely ridiculous. Guys like that only have one option in pulling birds; fellow body builders. I don't want to slide into that vag and feel like I'm sticking my knob in between two knuckles.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Tbh I think he hit the nail on the head without the typo :laugh:
> 
> Anyways that guy looks absolutely ridiculous. Guys like that only have one option in pulling birds; fellow body builders. I don't want to slide into that vag and feel like I'm sticking my knob in between two knuckles.


Look at how symmetrical he is though!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Look at how symmetrical he is though!


My beer belly and chest hair is symmetrical too.


----------

